# SIMPLY AUDI - 10th April 2022



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

SIMPLY AUDI @ Beulieu Motor Museum - 10th April 2022
Hopefully we can return to having Club Stands, it just wasn't the same in August 2021, then not a lot was! 
Any thoughts - Simply Audi – Beaulieu


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Arpy said:


> SIMPLY AUDI @ Beulieu Motor Museum - 10th April 2022
> Hopefully we can return to having Club Stands, it just wasn't the same in August 2021, then not a lot was!
> Any thoughts - Simply Audi – Beaulieu


This looks interesting, it would be great to meet up with other forum members, it’s about 1½ hour drive for us, I’ve checked the calendar and unless the weather is bad, we’ll be there


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

Less than 10 minute drive for me. Would be great to see others there.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

might be up for this actually, are there many people from here going


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been in contact with some of the people that used to organise TT Forum activities. It is apparent that since the platform has changed ownership it is not possible to fund gatherings in the way we used to. Principaly for Public Liability Insurance for a stand under the banner of the TT Forum! This is the second forum I've belonged to that has gone this way and I'm somewhat disheartened and won't be attending Simply Audi this year. I went last year when there were no club stands due to Covid and it was a totally different experience.
However, nothing to stop people using messaging to agree a time and place to meet up and driving in together.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Surely the liability insurance would be provided by the show organisers?


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

MT-V6 - Quite probably in the case of Beaulieu, but I can only relay what was indicated to me in general terms. BTW the Q3 Forum went the same way.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Got my tickets see you there 👍


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Fair enough, sounds a shame. I've been the past 3 years and do like this show, this year I'm trying something different with GTI Spring Festival, I'm not on any stands and couldn't find any to join


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Fair enough, sounds a shame. I've been the past 3 years and do like this show, this year I'm trying something different with GTI Spring Festival, I'm not on any stands and couldn't find any to join


Might see you about hopefully and maybe hooking up with a friend I have not seen for a while. Planning on chatting with some R32 peeps hopefully in relation to cams and forced induction. Forums are great as is YouTube but a face to face touch can never be beaten.


----------

